# Scott Canoe Deep Duck boat vs Towee



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Im pretty sure the towee was born from the scott. He may have beefed them up a little but essentialy the same boat. Maybe more freeboard on the Towee.

And yes, the Scott is well regarded up North.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I was looking at them as well, but I wasn’t able to find an affordable method to get one down to FL. If I had the time and my gooseneck still, I’d go buy 6 of them and haul them back here. Sell the other 5 for ~ $2,700 each and get mine for free.


----------



## cypet1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Without adding options at the current exchange rate the cost is $2172 including Canadian sales tax in Quebec and the US charges no duty on canoe imports. I found one post referencing wood rot in the transom on a 2001, sent the company an email asking if they still use wood for reinforcement, no reply yet. For the price difference I can replace the wood every 10 yrs. Kevlar hull lay up is available as an option as well as camo patterns embedded in lay up.
Company responded that since their acquisition of Scott in 2014, wood encapsulated by glass is used, no information prior to that time, assume older units were made the same.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

cypet1 said:


> Specs are very similar as is design, anybody used the Scott and can comment on performance? Price of the Scott is much less particularly with Canadian exchange rate. Scotts are very well regarded on interior Alaskan rivers carrying large loads


The Scott was the first, and the Towee came after. Towee’s now have a straight across transom, not the small dip like mine.

I have a 16 and run it with a 20 Suzuki. I was ready to buy a Towee and this one popped up for sale here in Texas on a really nice trailer, boat was never in the water. and it was too cheap to pass on. I have been on a Towee. The boats are basically the same Hull. No difference in performance. The Towee has had some mods and upgrades in laminates and resin, finish, and I don’t think they use wood anywhere in the boat.

I would have bought the Towee but the price just kept going up to the point where once I paid for shipping to Texas it just wasn’t justifiable. I do like their boats just wish they were a bit cheaper.

I fly fish and duck hunt out of mine and the boat now has a number of “battle scars” and I knew this would happen and didn’t want to subject a brand new hull to the abuse. It’s quite stable, I run with me and gear flat out, 30mph. It handles small chop fine, not a big water boat but if you are careful to avoid the slop you can pick your days and do just fine. Great river boat and the side trays for rods, guns and tackle are really helpful keeping stuff off the sole and out of the way. Boat is so light you just pick it up off sand bars. They made a Kevlar version of this hull. It poles easily, tracks straight, and is easily managed.

I’ve got plans to do some casting deck mods to make it better on the flats and improve the gear storage. The great thing about this boat is, I have so little invested that I can just keep it around even if I buy a bigger skiff.

I’d look for a used Towee because you won’t likely find a used Scott except maybe in Canada. They are used by a lot of guides up there. It is too bad they aren’t sold in the lower 48 anymore, good boat for the money.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Twins.

Did Towee obtain the original molds when Scott went bankrupt?


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Years ago, I was in the market for a no nonsense skiff and searched and searched, continually disappointed on what I found. One day, while leafing through Drake magazine, I saw a Scott Boat pictured pulled up on a rocky river and _knew_ that was the one. There was no place in the SE to see one, and I found a boat store in OH that had them. I cobbled a pseudo "business trip" up there and took a look - and was very disappointed... The Scotts were stacked up like shingles on a tall wall, transoms sitting directly on the concrete. I persuaded an uninterested salesperson to drag one down and he slid the skiff off the wall scraping the transom on concrete and thudded it on the floor. What I beheld was, just as I had thought, a great design, but extremely poor fit and finish and a raw looking plywood transom that was somehow attached to the rest of the hull. I turned and walked out, thinking this possibility was not an option. Some months later, I was contacted by Todd in TN, saying that he was starting up a manufacturing facility that would produce that hull type with significant improvements - would I be interested? A few months later I immediately put down a down-payment on Hull #2 that was on display at a fly fishing show in Atlanta. I'm on my second Towee now (an updated Calusa) and happy as I envisioned I would be some years ago. I don't have any recent information on Scott's recent quality - hope that they have made significant improvements to to the very rough production that I saw that past day. I do know that Todd at Towee lives and breaths this design and I would not hesitate to buy one as they are everything that is advertised and more!


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

trekker said:


> View attachment 37064
> 
> Twins.
> 
> Did Towee obtain the original molds when Scott went bankrupt?


No, Scott is in business in Canada, new ownership. I’m not sure how Towee also has a mold. http://abitibico.com/en/products/canoes


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Not sure how Towee has the molds but Abitibi is a huge conglomerate that started off as a Canadian timber company. I think they’re still the biggest timber company in Canada.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Not sure how Towee has the molds but Abitibi is a huge conglomerate that started off as a Canadian timber company. I think they’re still the biggest timber company in Canada.


Two very separate companies with similar names and not related at all.

AbitibiBowater is their current name and they are certainly in the top 10 in size in the world.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I bumped an old Towee thread to the top. Todd Gregory states in that thread that there was a relationship between the 2 groups at one time.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

trekker said:


> I bumped an old Towee thread to the top. Todd Gregory states in that thread that there was a relationship between the 2 groups at one time.


That is what I understood, I meant Todd when he did a demo here in Austin, stand up guy.


----------

